# Soldiers return home from Afghanistan (Oct 2013)



## McG (13 Oct 2013)

According to news articles, ~ 100 Op ATTENTION pers have just come home from Afghanistan as our mission grows smaller.

Photos here:  http://www.edmontonjournal.com/news/Photos+Soldiers+return+home+from+Afghanistan/9028569/story.html


----------

